# Leg fatigue



## Mick54 (7 Jun 2020)

Just wondering what tips are out there for overcoming leg fatigue,basically i just cover approx a 25 mile ride every other day as if i did a ride every day my legs simply get so fatigued in no time at and end up just heading home


----------



## mrcunning (7 Jun 2020)

Try zero tablets,just pop them in ya drink might help..well worked for me.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2020)

There is no easy answer, if your medical OK, just keep on cycling there is no quick solution.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2020)

How long have you been doing 25 miles, how did you build up to it? what sort of bike?
Do you have a post ride/day off stretching regimen?
Do you do any other sort of exercise, specifically weight bearing, walking, jogging?


----------



## Mick54 (7 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> How long have you been doing 25 miles, how did you build up to it? what sort of bike?
> Do you have a post ride/day off stretching regimen?
> Do you do any other sort of exercise, specifically weight bearing, walking, jogging?


Just been doing 25 miles for around a month on a road bike,theres some decent hills on my road,i do weight training alternative days but normally rest the legs,i walk a lot for work though


----------



## Mick54 (7 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> There is no easy answer, if your medical OK, just keep on cycling there is no quick solution.


Thanks for the reply,health is ok,but at 55 years old i,m probably trying to run before i can walk lol


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2020)

Mick54 said:


> Just been doing 25 miles for around a month on a road bike,theres some decent hills on my road,i do weight training alternative days but normally rest the legs,i walk a lot for work though


Did you build up to the 25 gradually? If not, too much, try doing shorter rides or have more rest days 👍
and stretch your muscles, all of them 👍


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2020)

Mick54 said:


> Thanks for the reply,health is ok,but at 55 years old i,m probably trying to run before i can walk lol


I'm 68 + and still trying to build up my leg power, I use a turbo for that intense interval training, but all the time watching my heart rate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jun 2020)

It’s about regular riding a distance and at a low intensity to build your durability. Then allowing enough time between rides for the legs to adapt to it. So try to avoid back to back 25 mile rides till your legs are handling the distance with ease. Then try a little further etc. Don’t forget recovery days and decent sleep though, that’s when the muscle is repaired / remodelled and you get stronger / better able to handle the 25 mile circuit.


----------



## gbb (7 Jun 2020)

Cadence and saddle height spring to mind.
Are you a masher, pedal In a high gear or a spinner, with a faster cadence. I think 90 rpm is a good cadence and it might seem counter intuitive at first but it can make a big difference, much easier on the legs.
Saddle height, too low and it hurts the thighs like hell, been there done that. You feel like your thighs are going to catch fire.
It also sounds like you're doing a lot in your first month although the intensity you're doing it makes a big difference too.
25 miles every other day, plus weight training, plus walking a lot at work, youre asking a lot of yourself. I'd do the 25 miles at a steady pace, let your muscles build slowly.


----------

